
Ask HN: Is downloading and storing user-supplied url content legal? - prmph
I am working on a side project which will accept a user-supplied URL, download the content, and store it in a structured form, so that the user can later use it for analysis.<p>I think PinBoard does something similar, in that it can archive the content of bookmarks.<p>But is this legal in the US?<p><i>Edited for clarification of country</i>
======
viraptor
Ask a lawyer. Likely it's a gray area, but nobody cares and they do it anyway.
If you don't provide the country it makes the question impossible to answer as
well...

